# Evolución de productos electrónicos a lo largo de la historia



## asherar (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola, les paso estos enlaces a unos videos (de FlashP..). 

La evolución de las laptops
http://www.startvg.com/videos/laptopevolution.html

La evolución de los celulares
http://www.startvg.com/videos/evolutionphone.html

Espero que les guste

Saludos !

PD: Y este muestra lo que pasa si uno no se adapta a los cambios tecnológicos.

http://www.startvg.com/videos/secretarycomputer.html


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 20, 2009)

Muuuuy bonito...      me hizo acrodarme de mi primer computadora.. una TRS80 de Radio Shack... y tambien de mi Conmodore 16... .sabia que no debia venderlas..


----------

